# First Lidded Box



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, just got me a Barracuda II chuck and had to try it out. Didn't read any instructions or anything before trying this lidded box, so all things considered I think it come out OK. But the next one should be much better. This wood sure is beautiful.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Flat Fish that is one nice container, matching up the grain is it.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

Great Job!!! I like the looks of it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I really like making lidded boxes like that. Try some cedar sometime. Smells good and the grain is nice too.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now you went and done it. Now you will be hooked on hollow vessels. You did a good job and the grain matches great. You started a new experience.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

That is a very good looking peice of work.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job - looks great.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice Fish!!!! That chuck opens up a whole new world to turning!! I like my Barracuda


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding work. You got some NICE hedge there my friend, and doing it justice.


----------

